# The Soft Plastic Boogie - Yak Snapper 24/10



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

A good friend of mine, seasquarie, was in town for four days from NSW and wanted to get out fishing. 
He couldn't have picked a worse time weather wise.
We spent the afternoon in the pub Tuesday having lunch and sinking beers and talking about what might have been.

There was a chance on Wednesday arvo however, so we had our fingers crossed for that.
I grabbed a yak and trailer off 24fish (thanks Pete) and arranged to meet Mark at the beach.

It was still 25knts when we got there, but after two stubbies it had started to ease, so we set up and prepared to venture out.
In the meantime, Riv, Gonefishn, Munroe and Herbie had turned up. Starver was to meet us on the water and Monty turned up a bit later.

Well it was on like Donkey Kong from the first cast.
There's no need for me to keep a few fish for your Mum's birthday Mark. You well and truly took care of that yourself.
One of the hottest streaks and purple patches I have ever witnessed. Unbelievable. Some of it is on the vid. Check it out.

One of the most satisfying parts of the night for me, apart from seeing Mark do so well, was to get a few fish on my own sps. A 6" green cocktail curl tail worm and a 5 1/2" wriggler.

After a couple of unsuccessful attempts at a higher resolution upload, I dumbed down the resolution. Enjoy.






Here's a few pics too:


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. NIce afternoon's fishing boys. Loved the underwater footage too Rhino.

Greg


----------



## RangaOutback (Aug 5, 2009)

Rhino

You certainly have been smashing those reds lately

Thommo


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

Fantastic clip mate...A couple of questions...How many camera's do you have in your boat and how long does it take you to put a clip like that together re-adding music and editing etc...

Cheers...Sparra


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

*Boogie Woogie Rhino!*

trev


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks guys.



Sparra said:


> A couple of questions...How many camera's do you have in your boat and how long does it take you to put a clip like that together re-adding music and editing etc...


I usually only have two. One on the post at the front and one on my head. I now have four cameras and this trip was the first time out with three of them. The GoPro pole had a dive housing on it.
The camera on the pole in front kept freezing, so I effectively still only had two cameras. You can see the GoPRo pole jammed between my knees in some clips for the front on shot.

I knock them up in a couple of hours now. If I fish in the morning they are usually on youtube that afternoon/night depending on the upload speed.

Cheers


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

As usual great clip and plenty of action, Rhino.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Great photos. Good action shots


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one mate, great video and a great report.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Brilliant video mate. I loved it, especially the underwater shots.


----------



## Yakwannabe (May 11, 2008)

Great Vid. Classy action and who would not want to be there.


----------

